# What color eyes do you like on a woman or man?



## Robert59 (Sep 19, 2022)

I always liked Blue eye's on a lady and I also have blue eyes.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2022)

*I love blue eyes. *


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 19, 2022)

Once at a fair I saw a pretty black woman with blue eyes and I though how cool is that. So, after a while I just had to ask her about that, and she told me she as wearing blue contact lenses and I though again how cool is that. Then I thought that if I was to wear contact lenses, I would like to wear red ones.


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

I would say Blue.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2022)

Hazel, like my daughter's eyes, which look different depending on what colour she's wearing. Her father has gray/blue eyes.

My late mother-in-law had the most lovely green eyes.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2022)

Whatever color eyes are on the persons I love is the color I love best.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 19, 2022)

green eyes


----------



## feywon (Sep 19, 2022)

While there are some people who have strikingly attractive Blue, Green, Hazel whatever eyes.  Eye color  has never been big draw or dissuader.  Even back when i had libido that was in overdrive, i was more attracted to eyes that were expressive. 
And was more impressed by a person's character than looks.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2022)

A man with dark hair and blue eyes is attractive, but it's not important.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 19, 2022)

Any color but red.


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2022)

My granddaughters have the most beautiful eyes. One has blue eyes with a dark circle around the blue, one has amber eyes, one has what I call "plum eyes", a sort of purple-black, and the other one has warm brown ones.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 19, 2022)

My Prince Among Men has sparking blue eyes so I guess I’m partial to those


----------



## Jace (Sep 19, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> My Prince Among Men has sparking blue eyes so I guess I’m partial to those


Me, too!


----------



## Jace (Sep 19, 2022)

Sorta, relative...did you know?.. David Bowie had one brown eye and and blue eye...

a condition called Heterochromia.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2022)

Blue, green, brown, whatever is healthy looks good to me.  Yellow, not so much.


----------



## C50 (Sep 19, 2022)

My eyes are kind of greyish blue.  While I have always been attracted to blue eyed women I never set that as a criteria for dating.

Something I noticed when I was prowling the dating sites after I divorced.  Many, many women claimed in their profiles to have green eyes, but they didn't.  I even mentioned it a couple of times and they just blamed the light or what they were wearing but "oh yes, they're green".  In my life I have only met two women with truly green eyes.  One was a girl I dated during my mid twenties and the other was an older lady who was in spin classes I use to take.  True green eyes are something to behold.


----------



## David777 (Sep 19, 2022)

On another board years ago on a thread about eyes, I posted the above close-up image of my own eyes.  One can see bits of brown, per below indicating flecks of melanin in my stroma.  Also each eye color is a bit different for this ancestral northern European.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iris_(anatomy)

_White babies are usually born blue-eyed since no pigment is in the stroma (part of cornea) , and their eyes appear blue due to scattering and selective absorption from the posterior epithelium._

https://www.sciencealert.com/science-how-blue-eyes-get-their-colour
snippet:

_Your eyes aren't blue (or green) because they contain pigmented cells...their colour is actually structural - and it involves some pretty interesting physics.  The coloured part of your eye is called the* iris*, and it's made up of two layers - the *epithelium* at the back and the *stroma* at the front. The epithelium is only two cells thick and contains black-brown pigments - the dark specks that some people have in their eye is, in fact, the epithelium peeking through.

The stroma, in contrast, is made up of colourless collagen fibres. Sometimes the stroma contains a dark pigment called *melanin*, and sometimes it contains excess *collagen* deposits. And, fascinatingly, it's these two factors that control your eye colour.  _

*Brown eyes,*_ for example, contain a high concentration of melanin in their stroma, which absorbs most of the light entering the eye regardless of collagen deposits, giving them their dark colour.  _

*Green eyes*_ don't have much melanin in them, but they also have no collagen deposits. This means that while some of the light entering them is absorbed by the pigment, the particles in the stroma also scatter light as a result of something called the* Tyndall effect*, which creates a blue hue (it's similar to Rayleigh scattering which makes the sky look blue). Combined with the brown melanin, this results in the eyes appearing green. 

Blue eyes are potentially the most fascinating, as their colour is entirely structural. People with* blue eyes* have a* completely colourless stroma with no pigment* at all, and it also contains no excess collagen deposits. This means that all the light that enters it is scattered back into the atmosphere and as a result of the Tyndall effect, creates a blue hue. _


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2022)

C50 said:


> I have always been attracted to blue eyed women


Me too, and brown and green etc...


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 19, 2022)

Blue.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 19, 2022)

Eyes are not "my thing."  I think a woman's sense of humour, her personality and her sparkle for living count a lot more for me.  Oh, if she loves hiking and traveling, that is "icing on the cake."


----------



## senior chef (Sep 19, 2022)

I have a weakness for deep dark brown eyes. Like looking into a jungle pool.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 19, 2022)

It is not the colour that attracts me. It is a pair of eyes gazing steadily into mine that matters. That said, blue eyes grab my attention, especially when the hair colour is dark.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 19, 2022)

Brown, primarily.  Although there have been occasions that I've been drawn to women with blue eyes(eg: the mother of my kids).


----------



## Seren (Sep 19, 2022)

I love brown eyes. My husband has blue


----------



## deaver (Sep 19, 2022)

blue


----------



## Right Now (Sep 20, 2022)

My family has blue eyes, so I was always drawn to blue eyed guys.  Dark hair and blue eyes is a good combo to get my attention. 
I also have blue eyes.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 20, 2022)

I don’t care. I mean, don’t get me wrong, I can appreciate eye color .. two of my kids have the most lovely green eyes, and one of my grands has the clearest blue eyes I’ve ever seen.

But what I’m drawn to in the opposite sex,other then character and sense of humor etc, is voice and hands. Ron has this fantastic seductive voice, not too deep, a bit gravelly, very masculine. Makes me melt!

And his hands are large, with beautifully shaped nails, and they’re  hard and callused from the work he does. Such a freaking turn on against my very soft skin!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm not an eye guy. I found that people with two seem nice. I couldn't tell you what color my exes' are.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 21, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I couldn't tell you what color my exes' are.


Interesting!  First time I have thought about it.  While I can still picture them in a way that feels pretty clear I can't remember the eye colors either.  Probably a reflection of my not preferring any particular eye color.

Can others remember the exes eye colors?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 21, 2022)

I am partial to these eyes.


----------



## jet (Sep 21, 2022)

ladies with blue eyes and blonde hair,


----------



## katlupe (Sep 21, 2022)

My bf has deep brown eyes so I would say brown. He can't see out of one of them but they are still brown. Looks don't attract me, their personality does.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 21, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Interesting!  First time I have thought about it.  While I can still picture them in a way that feels pretty clear I can't remember the eye colors either.  Probably a reflection of my not preferring any particular eye color.
> 
> Can others remember the exes eye colors?


My exes..... hazel, leaning toward blue
                     Next one had hazel
                     Last one had blue

I quit


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 21, 2022)

Brown. It's the warmth and soulfulness. And, to me, brown eyes look intelligent...or maybe thoughtful is a better word, or contemplating. Just looks like a lot's going on behind them. Brown eyes intrigue me.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 21, 2022)

I had no idea that anybody had a preference in eye color. Hm. Live and learn.

Whatsisname, the Father of My Children, has very, very blue eyes. Mine are brown. DS1 and DD both have blue eyes. DS2 had eyes that changed color depending on what he was wearing. Sometimes, blue and sometimes hazel, sometimes even grey or almost green.

DH also had blue eyes. He and his ex both had blue eyes and had three kids, all blue-eyed.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 21, 2022)

Just had my teeth cleaned at the dentist, the hygienist had the biggest sexy blown eyes!


----------



## DebraMae (Sep 21, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Interesting!  First time I have thought about it.  While I can still picture them in a way that feels pretty clear I can't remember the eye colors either.  Probably a reflection of my not preferring any particular eye color.
> 
> Can others remember the exes eye colors?


I am not sure either.  I remember they all had dark hair.


----------



## Macfan (Sep 21, 2022)

I've always been drawn to women with Brown eyes and yes, my wife has brown eyes. Mine are bluish green depending on what I'm wearing I guess . Don...


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 21, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Just had my teeth cleaned at the dentist, the hygienist had the biggest sexy *blown* eyes!


Assume you mean b*r*own, but blown works. I worked at my uncle's gas station when they had full-service and I was a teenager, and one day this gal who had to be in her mid-30's smiled and said she needed engine oil. All my brain could register was this gorgeous set of bottomless dark brown pits of pleasantness staring deep into my soul.

"Oil? Did you say oil?"


----------



## StillLearning (Sep 21, 2022)

When my husband was stationed in Hawaii for three years, everyone around me had brown eyes. I have blue. I was so homesick for Minnesota and all the blue eyes. When I went to dentist who happened to have blue eyes, I kept my eyes open the whole time. It helped with the homesickness.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 21, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Assume you mean b*r*own, but blown works.


LOL, I did mean brown, I guess I spent too much time in the "I don't know why" mis-spelling thread. 



Murrmurr said:


> All my brain could register was this gorgeous set of bottomless dark brown pits of pleasantness staring deep into my soul.


That's how I got started with my ex(#2), but that's a long story that I might  tell if I can think of a good name for a thread describing an erotic train wreck.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2022)

Nathan said:


> LOL, I did mean brown, I guess I spent too much time in the "I don't know why" mis-spelling thread.
> 
> 
> That's how I got started with my ex(#2), but that's a long story that I might  tell if I can think of a good name for a thread describing an erotic train wreck.


A yes, a fast ride on the Chaos Express. ‍


----------



## Right Now (Sep 22, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Just had my teeth cleaned at the dentist, the hygienist had the biggest sexy blown eyes!


@Nathan , you had a clearer view through your "eye teeth" then?


----------



## JustDave (Sep 22, 2022)

It makes no difference, not one bit.  Somethings do make a difference for me, but eye color is not one of them.


----------



## Lara (Sep 22, 2022)

I don't care what color eyes are...only care about how and where those eyes are looking. I like sincere attentive kind eyes.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 22, 2022)

I like brown, but my favourites are hazel and green...


----------



## win231 (Sep 22, 2022)

I have no preference for eye color.
The only eyes I don't like on a woman are lying eyes.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 22, 2022)

I was once told blue eyed people (like myself) would no longer be found in three hundred years, (can't remember the rationale for this statement unfortunately, though the blue eyes gene is recessive of course).

I married a brown eyed girl, though don't think eye colour played much part in eithers choice of partner.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 22, 2022)

Whatever color Jason Momoa's eyes are.


----------



## Bella (Sep 22, 2022)

Jace said:


> Sorta, relative...did you know?.. *David Bowie had one brown eye and and blue eye...
> 
> a condition called Heterochromia.*


It’s often mistaken that David Bowie had two different colored eyes. In fact, he had a different condition called Anisocoria. Anisocoria is when the eye’s pupils are not the same size. Bowie was born with blue eyes. An injury after a fight in his youth caused an enlarged pupil in one eye, which gives the appearance of two different colored irises. 






Actress Mila Kunis has Heterochromia, one brown eye and one greenish-hazel eye.




Jane Seymour also has Heterochromia.




Bella


----------



## Nipper (Sep 23, 2022)

I've always been partial to blue eyed gents. I have green eyes


----------



## Jamala (Sep 23, 2022)

New research shows that all blue-eyed people share a common ancestor. This person lived more than 6,000 years ago and carried a genetic mutation that has now spread across the world.
Since I am blue eyed, hugs for all my blue eyed relatives here!


----------



## Purwell (Sep 23, 2022)

> Making love in the green grass
> Behind the stadium
> With you, my brown-eyed girl


I agree with Van Morrison.


----------



## RandomName (Sep 30, 2022)

I used to prefer blonde hair and blue eyes for a woman. But now I like whatever makes the whole package. Good hair, good face, a happy look, a personality that matches the face. Could be any eye color, really.  Warm, accepting brown eyes are great. Cool, sexy blue eyes are good. Dazzling green eyes.  Eyes are very revealing of the personality, I think.


----------

